# Steals 'n' Deals



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Share your finds here.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"CORSAIR VSA2GSDS667D2 2GB DDR2 SODIMM 200-Pin Mac Notebook Memory

Final Price: $15.99 after MIR"
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007943&prodlist=celebros


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$59.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"LG W2353V-PF Black 23" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Full HD 1080P Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 50000:1 w/ Smart Package
$209.99"
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA?sid=777


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Our Price: $99.98


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$4.99

I believe it is + $6.50 for shipping.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The 2243SWX 22-inch LCD Monitor from Samsung offers widescreen format and high resolution of up to 1920 x 1080 pixels to ensure crisp and clear images.
$189.99"
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...69&cs=04&c=us&l=en&dgc=BF&cid=7421&lid=197378

On sale now. You have to click an additional link to get price for your area.
Dropped to *$139* for me.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$9.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"SAMSUNG CLP Series CLP-315W Personal Up to 17 ppm 2400 x 600 dpi Color Wireless Laser Wi-Fi Printer - Retail
Special combo savings, ends 8/30

$155.99"
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-DealNews&cm_mmc=AFC-DealNews-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Toshiba - Satellite Laptop with AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core Processor

Toshiba - 26" Class / 720p / 60Hz / LCD HDTV

$649.98"
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...c=01&AID=10597222&PID=249294&SID=enter_sub_id


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Brother special savings, ends 8/24
$119.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I would appreciate some opinions on Hanns monitors.

Also what video cards to watch for as well as HDs.

PM me please to reduce cluttering this thread.

Thank-you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have four Hanns monitors here, all have worked flawlessly. If my sample has any meaning, I'd say they're quite decent. I know that I would have no problem buying another one.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"File Defender is powerful and easy-to-use software that comprehensively protects all of your important files. The software creates encrypted executables, thus removing the need for the software to decrypt files on other computers."
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/file-defender-1-1/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

24 hour savings, while supplies last(limit 10 per customer)
$18.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Enjoy free general admission for you and a guest to hundreds of museums and cultural venues nationwide.
Saturday, September 26, 2009

Edit: Go to site to download a card to do so.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Adobe Photoshop Elements 7 - Mini Box(limit 10 per customer)
$49.99

Here is a $20 ($25 Can.) rebate for product.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - Magnifying Glass Pro 1.8


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Concert Blurays from Sears for $9.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$69.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

ZENITH 37" 16:9 5ms 720p LCD HDTV Z37LC6D
$549.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Rosewill RCR-IC001 40-in-1 USB 2.0 3.5" Internal Card Reader w/ USB port / Extra silver face plate
Limited time Shell Shocker® deal(limit 10 per customer)
$6.99"
http://www.newegg.com/product/produ...hBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16820223103


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$129.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Western Digital Caviar Blue 640 GB Bulk/OEM Hard Drive 3.5 Inch, 16 MB Cache, 7200 RPM SATA II WD6400AAKS
$38.51"
http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Drive-WD6400AAKS/dp/B0017XUX7O


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$399.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

GoGamer.com is having a 48hr madness sale. Some games for a penny.
http://www.gogamer.com/48-Hour-Madness_stcVVcatId544567VVviewcat.htm


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$479.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F2EG HD154UI 1.5TB 5400 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM $97.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Toshiba 32AV502R 32" HD LCD HDTV with Cinespeed - 720p, 60Hz, 10Bit, 2x HDMI
$379.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$99.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"4X Wii Quad Charge Station by Penguin United (includes 4 rechargeable batteries & colored wrist straps!)
$26.95"
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=209302324


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

($54.99 after $25.00 Mail-In Rebate)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

FUJIFILM FinePix S1500 Black 10.0 MP 2.7" 230K LCD 12X Optical Zoom Digital Camera $179.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

US $335.00


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$29.99


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get a Dell pocket printer for $29 shipped

Go to The Cheapskate for deals.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - QuizCreator 3.0


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - EASEUS Partition Master Professional Edition


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - PDF to HTML Converter


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Combo Deal Details

Seagate Barracuda LP ST31000520AS 1TB 5900 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive

+

Rosewill 2.5" & 3.5" SATA to USB2.0 Hard Drive Docking

Combo Price: $79.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"HP G60t series
Our G60 notebook has a 15.6" diagonal high-def display with 16:9 ratio, which is especially great for watching movies."
Starting from: $449.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - Easy Flyer Creator


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Proscan - 40" Class / 1080p / 60Hz / LCD HDTV
$499.99


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

RootbeaR said:


> Proscan - 40" Class / 1080p / 60Hz / LCD HDTV
> $499.99


Is Proscan a good brand?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - Wondershare Photo Story Gold 3.4


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Iomega 1TB Home Media Network Hard Drive
$134.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Samsung ML-1630 Monochrome Laser Printer
$69.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$329.00


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$69.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Toshiba 40RV525R 40" Full HD LCD TV - 1080p, 1920x1080, 10000:1 Dynamic, 16:9, 3 x HDMI, S-Video, PC Input $649.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - PDFTiger


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$89.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"KASPERSKY ANTIVIRUS 2010 - 3 USER
$50.00 Rebate
KASPERSKY:
For Windows
FRYS.com #: 5991804
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010 offers the most trusted virus and spyware protection with the essential protection you need to protect against Internet threats.
When you buy Kaspersky, you get more than just a box of software. You'll benefit from unique technologies that deliver the best protection, performance, and security utilities available. Raise your defenses against the ever-increasing threat of cybercriminals!
Limit 1 per Household.
Price: $ 50.00
After Rebate: $ 0.00"
http://www.frys.com/product/5991804


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Driver Magician offers a professional solution for device drivers backup, restoration, update and removal in Windows operating system. It identifies all the hardware in the system, extracts their associated drivers from the hard disk and backs them up to a location of your choice. Then when you format and reinstall/upgrade your operating system, you can restore all the saved drivers just as if you had the original driver diskettes in your hands. After one system reboot, your PC will be loaded and running with the required hardware drivers."
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/driver-magician-3-45/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"System Requirements:
Windows 7 (both 32-bit and 64-bit) / Vista (both 32-bit and 64-bit) / 2000 Professional / XP Home Edition / XP Professional / XP Professional SP 2 x64 Edition; CPU: 300 MHz or higher; RAM 256 MB; 100 MB HD space; Internet Explorer 5.0 or higher; SVGA video adapter and monitor"
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/partition-manager-10-0-personal-english/


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Giveaway of the Day - RadioGet


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Newegg has this Fuji digital camera on sale for $164.99 after the $35 savings. It features a 12x optical zoom, 2.7-inch LCD screen, and auto red-eye removal. Shipping is $1.99


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"MultiStage Recovery is a professional file-recovery and undelete software for Windows. It is designed to quickly recover files from hard disks, floppy disks, flash drives, digital camera cards, and most other digital storage devices. The program supports all Windows file systems including NTFS/NTFS5, FAT12/FAT16/FAT32/VFAT. With an optimized algorithm and smart built-in cache system, the tool has incredibly fast scan of hard drives."
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/multistage-recovery-4-0/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The big problem with all of the "giveaway of the day" is that if you ever have to reinstall your system, you can't reinstall this "free" software. It's a one-shot deal.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Acronis?
Even buying acronis($30?), still a deal getting all the other apps free.

Could always use Linux, not worry about buying, re-installing software. 

You can even make a remastered LiveCD without that $30(?) program. :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I bought Acronis True Image Home 2009 for $25 with a $20 rebate from NewEgg last month. Just got the $20 check, so my net was $5 for the package.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"XFX HD-487A-ZWFC Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card
$139.99
($119.99 after $20.00 Mail-In Rebate)"
http://www.newegg.com/product/produ...hBargains-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16814150436


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

$174.99


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> The big problem with all of the "giveaway of the day" is that if you ever have to reinstall your system, you can't reinstall this "free" software. It's a one-shot deal.


That is what I do not like and have stayed away from there software.
But won the paid version of Online Armor from the company and then they had the Giveaway of the Day. But it could of been installed at a later date. You just needed to sign up and get the key. 
I am using it right now. Well really my year ran out and I just used the new key to give me another year.

But all or most other software from Giveaway of the Day will not be that way.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

A powerful tool for system migration


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Price: $25.00
After Rebate: $0.00"
http://www.frys.com/product/5991704?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Staff Logger is a time tracking & PC time-keeping tool. The program logs the exact time when the user worked with the applications and you will see on what kind of work your time has been spent. The internal program database stores the information on each day so youre able to watch the every day data in details. The program is easy-to-use and has low system requirements."
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/staff-logger-3-0/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

6th Anniversary Contest Thread! over at Calendar Of Updates

See what you can find and win something.

Look at first post to see what is there to win or still there to win. 
You can only win one prize so even if you find something make sure that is what you want because if you find another program you like better your out of luck.

I won Online Armor Premium so am happy. 

Lots to win still and a-squared Anti-Malware and Mamutu has (500 license each) still to win.

Also see *To all contest participants!

Best of luck to all.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Once the system has been confirmed to be free from malware, RVS 2010 clones (copies) your operating system and runs the cloned copy in a virtual system, allowing you to run applications in a completely isolated environment, rather than using the real operating system. Therefore, all activity, malicious or otherwise, will happen in the virtual environment, not in the real PC. If the PC is attacked or gets infected, simply restart your PC to erase all malicious changes that may have been installed on the virtual system. After restart, the system will be restored to its original state, as if nothing ever happened."
http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/returnil-virtual-system-2010/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Of course, Microsoft Virtual PC is free everyday, as well as a number of other virtual machine solutions.


----------

